# YANMAR F235D OPERATING INSTRUCTIONS



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

YANMAR F235D OPERATING INSTRUCTIONS


----------



## fwinter01 (2 mo ago)

maybe a wiring schematic if you know of one my reprint is horrible


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

fwinter01 said:


> maybe a wiring schematic if you know of one my reprint is horrible


All I have is this other one. Look on PDF page 83.


----------



## fwinter01 (2 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> All I have is this other one. Look on PDF page 83.


Thank YOu it is great thanks again for sharing


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

fwinter01 said:


> Thank YOu it is great thanks again for sharing


I understand few things in the schematic as the symbols align with the YM series US models to a degree in English.

Your machine is advanced with UFO and other controls. Plus, your engine has the next generation fuel pump system.

The engine is the Yanmar, Japan, 3TNB84-RB. The closest engine parts manual I have to your machine is the F265 with the same engine. I would assume the fuel pump and the injectors were upgraded for that extra few Hp for the F265. Otherwise, the engine for the most part is the same. This is the only 3TNB engine document I have from the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group, the largest community on the internet with 35+ years of message boards, manuals for FREE, and the technical know how of translating the manuals to English.


----------



## fwinter01 (2 mo ago)

thank you nice to be able to see and it is readable


----------

